# On Declining Civic Orgnizations and their Human Aspirants



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As a commercial banker for many years but long in retirement, I am intrigued by the the gradual but imminent trend evidencing the ultimate dissolution of the civic society that once was the "Great White Hope" of the expat community of those expats attracted to the shores of Lake Chapala over the past few decades. As a banker, I have observed this phenomenon since the 1970s in organizations having passed their zenith and the trends in this formerly sacrosanct organization serving the foreign community at Lake Chapala were entirely predictable. The organization is now coming apart,has served its purpose and must evolve or disappear as is always the case in these evolutions. Adjust or Bye-bye.

For those interested in following this rather amusing saga, I suggest tuning in to a Lake Chapala oriented fórum for more information. This imbroglio is a normal phenomenon but fun to watch if one remains a dispassionate observer of the human condition.


----------

